# Galesburg Illinois- parking



## Johnny5isalive (Feb 23, 2021)

Is there long term overnight parking at the Amtrak station?


----------



## Saddleshoes (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes!
It is immediately North of the station. (Very convenient.)
I have used if often and feel quite comfortable in doing so.


----------



## Johnny5isalive (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Dianaf (Dec 15, 2022)

Saddleshoes said:


> Yes!
> It is immediately North of the station. (Very convenient.)
> I have used if often and feel quite comfortable in doing so.


Can you reserve a spot in parking area I'll be gone 2 days.


----------



## Saddleshoes (Dec 18, 2022)

Dianaf said:


> Can you reserve a spot in parking area I'll be gone 2 days.


I don't think so.
However, it is not a problem. 
I have always been able to find a good spot and I have been gone a week or more a many times.


----------

